

WebGL: Shader Editor for Chrome DevTools - spite
https://github.com/spite/ShaderEditorExtension

======
spite
This is a Chrome DevTools extension I've been working on for a while. Its
purpose is to enable a feature similar to Firefox DevTools Shader Editor,
which shows the list of linked programs in a WebGL rendering context, and
allows to live edit the source code of the vertex and fragment shaders.

It provides some nice features like syntax highlighting, error checking and
autoformatting, thanks to CodeMirror.

It's finally reached a beta phase and it needs some testing. Any help or
suggestions is welcome!

